

Everything you need to know about copyright in 5 minutes - colevscode
http://blog.cgpgrey.com/copyright-forever-less-one-day/

======
thirsteh
What's with the Java applet?

~~~
colevscode
Idk. I didn't notice anything fishy in Safari w/ java enabled.

